# I Need Help. Ma Hp Touchpad Died On Me



## sononline2000 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi, I followed this Video 



 on youtube and everything was well until i reboot the ma HP TouchPad where i need to press the up volume key until i get the USB symbol, but when i was pressing the up volume key when that grey OB thing came up then after like 30 seconds it died on me after that i tried to boot it but no luck please please help me

Software I dumped inside HP TouchPad cminstall folder
gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip
moboot_0.3.5.zip
update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a2.1-fullofbugs.zip
update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip

Thank You Everyone


----------



## erick0423 (Nov 26, 2011)

Did you try to hard reset ur touchpad, make sure u have enough juice on ur battery maybe u need to charge it. Good luck!

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Did you read the post 3 or 4 below yours with a user with the similar problem? http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10666-touchpad-dead/


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

@sononline,

Just to be sure what you are saying, your TouchPad will not turn on at all? You cannot boot WebOS? Try charging it for several hours. Try the power/home(center) button at the same time.

Tell us what happens.


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

Home button+power button together for 15-30 seconds. Sometimes it takes awhile. This pretty much clears up any issue at all like this. Works in webos as well as android. And make sure it has charge. If not, at least 30 mins of plugged in. Then do the button combo and should be fine.


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

A hard reset should fix it. you can always charge it first, run WebOS Doctor and then go back through the installation. Just make sure its fully charged that way it doesn't die on you if the installation process takes you a while.


----------

